# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Apistogramma sp. "Wilhelmi"

## genes



----------


## ash

nice colours  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

Stunning! The blown up shot made it looked like it's as huge as an arowana. Your photography is get better by the minute. IMHO seems like your best shot to me.

----------


## Wackytpt

Gene, that the beauty in your 3ft tank right

----------


## bettarism

Very nice colouration..  :Well done:

----------


## benny

Wow!!! I like!!!

Cheers,

----------


## genes

> Stunning! The blown up shot made it looked like it's as huge as an arowana. Your photography is get better by the minute. IMHO seems like your best shot to me.


Thanks Wilson. Thats because i got a good teacher. Right Vincent?  :Grin:  
I'm still learning though...




> Gene, that the beauty in your 3ft tank right


Yes Nic, thats the one.

----------


## Corleone

fainted...

----------


## Wackytpt

lionel, why you faint?

you should get a pair for your 1ft ada tank too  :Razz:

----------


## wasabi8888

wa lau.. really look like arowana....vincent.. when you teach me?

----------


## valice

> Thanks Wilson. Thats because i got a good teacher. Right Vincent?  
> I'm still learning though...


 :Embarassed: 
You have the talent and you practise alot. The effort is showing here. Keep practising!
Great specimen.




> you should get a pair for your 1ft ada tank too


It might be abit too big for 1ft cube. Moreover, the tank don't have enough hiding spaces should breeding starts. One of the sex will suffer.

----------


## wks

Wow, stunning picture! :Shocked:  Is this apistogramma a wild species or farm bred one?

----------


## PLee

yeah saw this in the 3 ft tank... stunning!

----------


## joopsg

Envy of many of us....

----------


## genes

> You have the talent and you practise alot. The effort is showing here. Keep practising!
> Great specimen.
> 
> It might be abit too big for 1ft cube. Moreover, the tank don't have enough hiding spaces should breeding starts. One of the sex will suffer.



Thanks Vincent. Yup, it definately will grow too big for a 1ft tank. This guy is around 8cm in length. Very fiesty and flares at me when i put my face near the tank...thought its because of the reflection from my spec. Took out spec, still flares! 





> Wow, stunning picture! Is this apistogramma a wild species or farm bred one?


Could be a bred one. Not too sure though. Not reflected upon purchase.





> wa lau.. really look like arowana....vincent.. when you teach me?


Looking forward to your pics jeff.  :Smile:

----------

